# Another daily rant



## WV1951 (Apr 25, 2018)

Been on a number of forums over the years, and this rant is not unique to this site.
It is a pet peeve of mine that people have to include an entire quote in a given thread when we all know what the thread is about.
For example: The op will post several pics or have a lengthy post. Somewhere down the line, another poster will use the quote button, then make a one line comment. I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point. We all know what the thread is about. Just make a comment and move on. I have seen threads before that has page after page of the same thing because people insist on using the quote button to make a comment.
I don't need to see the same pics four or five times in the same thread.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Apr 25, 2018)

My lord, your fingers must be really over worked to be concerned about having to push the scroll button, or roll the mouse wheel, to see the rest of the post. Might I suggest soaking your fingers in dawn dish soap, old TV commercials say it works wonders.  =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

I think it only allows you to nest three "quotes". I know that from experience.  

I'm guilty of using the quote button. I do it when it seems to make sense to me. Sometimes I delete a lot of the quote to only show the part to which I am referring. Or, said another way, the part I'm referring to. :lol: 

PS: You know people are going to quote you all the time now, right?

Pssst: Her name was Madge and it was Palmolive. hahaha


----------



## richg99 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmmmm. I have never used the quote button. Didn't even know it was there until last year or so. 

I do cut and paste ( and bold face) a line or two from a comment. If I didn't, I don't think the next reader would have any idea what my comment was about.

I find it far more confusing to have someone post. "I didn't like this or that" without saying WHAT post or even who posted it. I guess the use of the "previous quote" doesn't bother me as much as not knowing what someone was replying to.


----------



## beetlespin (Apr 26, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Been on a number of forums over the years, and this rant is not unique to this site.
> It is a pet peeve of mine that people have to include an entire quote in a given thread when we all know what the thread is about.
> For example: The op will post several pics or have a lengthy post. Somewhere down the line, another poster will use the quote button, then make a one line comment. I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point. We all know what the thread is about. Just make a comment and move on. I have seen threads before that has page after page of the same thing because people insist on using the quote button to make a comment.
> I don't need to see the same pics four or five times in the same thread.



I'll try no to do it any more :lol:


----------



## gnappi (Apr 26, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Been on a number of forums over the years, and this rant is not unique to this site.
> It is a pet peeve of mine that people have to include an entire quote in a given thread when we all know what the thread is about.
> For example: The op will post several pics or have a lengthy post. Somewhere down the line, another poster will use the quote button, then make a one line comment. I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point. We all know what the thread is about. Just make a comment and move on. I have seen threads before that has page after page of the same thing because people insist on using the quote button to make a comment.
> I don't need to see the same pics four or five times in the same thread.



I will stop quoting when mods remove the quote button


----------



## Bateman (Apr 26, 2018)

WiskeyJaR said:


> My lord, your fingers must be really over worked to be concerned about having to push the scroll button, or roll the mouse wheel, to see the rest of the post. Might I suggest soaking your fingers in dawn dish soap, old TV commercials say it works wonders.  =D>



LMAO


----------



## jethro (Apr 26, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point.



How about when I shorten the quote to make a one line comment?


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 26, 2018)

WV'51, you ain't getting any love on this one. Haha. 

Maybe we need to start a "daily peeve" thread so we can vent.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2018)

As sites go, this site has very few Rants and Complaints. Guess I would like to keep it that way. 

I've seen sites come apart due to differences of opinion on topics that had NOTHING to do with the site's "raison d' être"or Reason for Existing.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 26, 2018)

richg99 said:


> As sites go, this site has very few Rants and Complaints. Guess I would like to keep it that way.
> 
> I've seen sites come apart due to differences of opinion on topics that had NOTHING to do with the site's "raison d' être"or Reason for Existing.



Only becomes a problem when folks don't agree with my viewpoint. :wink: 

I may not always practice what I preach, but the politics and religion rule is a pretty good one. Those topics go south pretty fast. 

I was thinking more in terms of peeves about "soupy" pickle relish. But I think that as usual you are dead bang on.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 26, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Been on a number of forums over the years, and this rant is not unique to this site.
> It is a pet peeve of mine that people have to include an entire quote in a given thread when we all know what the thread is about.
> For example: The op will post several pics or have a lengthy post. Somewhere down the line, another poster will use the quote button, then make a one line comment. I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point. We all know what the thread is about. Just make a comment and move on. I have seen threads before that has page after page of the same thing because people insist on using the quote button to make a comment.
> I don't need to see the same pics four or five times in the same thread.





WiskeyJaR said:


> My lord, your fingers must be really over worked to be concerned about having to push the scroll button, or roll the mouse wheel, to see the rest of the post. Might I suggest soaking your fingers in dawn dish soap, old TV commercials say it works wonders.  =D>





WiskeyJaR said:


> My lord, your fingers must be really over worked to be concerned about having to push the scroll button, or roll the mouse wheel, to see the rest of the post. Might I suggest soaking your fingers in dawn dish soap, old TV commercials say it works wonders.  =D>





LDUBS said:


> I think it only allows you to nest three "quotes". I know that from experience.
> 
> I'm guilty of using the quote button. I do it when it seems to make sense to me. Sometimes I delete a lot of the quote to only show the part to which I am referring. Or, said another way, the part I'm referring to. :lol:
> 
> ...





richg99 said:


> Hmmmm. I have never used the quote button. Didn't even know it was there until last year or so.
> 
> I do cut and paste ( and bold face) a line or two from a comment. If I didn't, I don't think the next reader would have any idea what my comment was about.
> 
> I find it far more confusing to have someone post. "I didn't like this or that" without saying WHAT post or even who posted it. I guess the use of the "previous quote" doesn't bother me as much as not knowing what someone was replying to.





beetlespin said:


> WV1951 said:
> 
> 
> > Been on a number of forums over the years, and this rant is not unique to this site.
> ...





Bateman said:


> WiskeyJaR said:
> 
> 
> > My lord, your fingers must be really over worked to be concerned about having to push the scroll button, or roll the mouse wheel, to see the rest of the post. Might I suggest soaking your fingers in dawn dish soap, old TV commercials say it works wonders.  =D>
> ...





jethro said:


> WV1951 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point.
> ...





LDUBS said:


> WV'51, you ain't getting any love on this one. Haha.
> 
> Maybe we need to start a "daily peeve" thread so we can vent.





richg99 said:


> As sites go, this site has very few Rants and Complaints. Guess I would like to keep it that way.
> 
> I've seen sites come apart due to differences of opinion on topics that had NOTHING to do with the site's "raison d' être"or Reason for Existing.





LDUBS said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > As sites go, this site has very few Rants and Complaints. Guess I would like to keep it that way.
> ...






BROTHER, AIN'T IT THE TRUTH!!!!!


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok, everyone has had their fun.

LDUBS is correct, Should be a pet peeve thread.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 27, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Ok, everyone has had their fun.
> 
> LDUBS is correct, Should be a pet peeve thread.



Thanks WV '51 but I think Rich is right on. A little sacrifice might be needed to keep the forum friendly. I'm willing to throw in the towel on this one. 

Thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## thedude (Apr 27, 2018)

I use the tapatalk app for all my forums. Helps stay organized and so easy to view on the phone and add pics which are almost always on my phone.

The tapatalk app shows a reply button (not a quote) button which is a bit misleading....

I don't think we can limit pet peeves to one thread...probably need a whole section devoted to it...[emoji3]


----------



## richg99 (Apr 27, 2018)

Perhaps this is the right day to discuss this. Another fishing website that I visit (BBC) just had a blow-up this morning. End result was a particular member who was pi$$ing Everyone off was banned for life. Good riddance.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 27, 2018)

Rich, something very similar happened on a local fishing forum. But in this case in addition to other users, the banned person was apparently pi$$ing off the site sponsors with his nonsense. I think another thing that happens is a group of like minded folks will start to gang up on anyone who doesn't agree with them, essentially hijacking the forum. 

All good reasons to keep it friendly.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 28, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> >>SNIP<< I think another thing that happens is a group of like minded folks will start to gang up on anyone who doesn't agree with them, essentially hijacking the forum.



Yup the old if "If I want your opinion, I'll give it to you" mentality


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 1, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Been on a number of forums over the years, and this rant is not unique to this site.
> It is a pet peeve of mine that people have to include an entire quote in a given thread when we all know what the thread is about.
> For example: The op will post several pics or have a lengthy post. Somewhere down the line, another poster will use the quote button, then make a one line comment. I have to scroll down through several pics, which has already been posted, to get to the point. We all know what the thread is about. Just make a comment and move on. I have seen threads before that has page after page of the same thing because people insist on using the quote button to make a comment.
> I don't need to see the same pics four or five times in the same thread.



How do you turn it off? I never click anything to include the original message, but it always does automatically when I reply. I see it is doing it on this reply too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (May 1, 2018)

I was always under the impression that the quote button on the poster's entry has to be clicked in order for this to appear. I didn't click on anything and as you can see, only my comment shows.


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 2, 2018)

I downloaded the Tapatalk app which popped up on the site when I logged in the first time as recommended if you are using a mobile phone. It appears that it always quotes the person to whom you are replying.

I just figured out that I can hit an edit button though and delete the quote before I send my reply. Kind of weird, that they make you do it that way, but at least I found a way to stop quoting everyone. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (May 2, 2018)

I never cared for Tapatalk and uninstalled it ASAP. 

Using the normal web, I have no such issues as Quote inclusion.


----------



## Scott F (May 2, 2018)

I may be in the minority on this, but something that bugs me is when guys get their picture taken holding a fish, and no matter how big the fish is, they have to push it at the camera to make it look bigger than it actually is. They will say, "I want the fish to be seen better", but they can bring the camera closer, or crop the photo. There really isn't any reason to push it toward the camera to distort the way the fish looks in relation the guy holding it except to make it look bigger.


----------



## richg99 (May 2, 2018)

Scott F. I'll buy into your rant on that one. 

I've seen 14 inch bass look like 8 lbrs. That is NOT telling anyone anything except that you are lying as to the actual size of the fish. Since I often fish alone, I just throw my occasional catches down on the deck, next to a ruler or at least a rod/reel. One can properly judge what actual size they are with those reference points. 

It was the pros on TV that started the nonsense of holding them out. I understand that you can even buy extended wooden arms/hands to bring the fish even closer to the camera.


----------



## LDUBS (May 2, 2018)

Aw jeez. Something else to worry about whilst taking a selfie of my fish. 

In the interest of full disclosure, the one in my "avatar" was about 19".


----------



## richg99 (May 2, 2018)

Ha Ha..19 inches. Looks like about one third of your body. You must be 57 inches tall???

Just having some fun with you. Hope you don't mind. rich


----------



## LDUBS (May 2, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Ha Ha..19 inches. Looks like about one third of your body. You must be 57 inches tall???
> 
> Just having some fun with you. Hope you don't mind. rich




Naw, I don't mind and I had to go see a physical therapist for back pain after holding that fish up. LOL. 

If I ever catch something worth bragging about there will be no doubt in anyone's mind! 

BTW, today is the 85th anniversary of the first sighting of the Loch Ness Monster (Nessie). Now there is a fish story.


----------



## richg99 (May 2, 2018)

I was too old and weak to hold this one out very far...


----------



## LDUBS (May 2, 2018)

Rich, that had to make your day!


----------



## GrandpaMike (May 2, 2018)

Wait...what? Fishermen exaggerating? Say it isn't so!  



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (May 3, 2018)

If I were to rant about pet peeves it would be about my fave 10:

1. "Sport" fishermen" that show up at the dock then sell or give away dozens of fish. Why kill fish like that? To recover gas money? To be a big shot? I don't get it. 

2. Fishermen who ask what lure I use.

3. Posters who did not spend enough time in school to get a sufficiently decent command of their language and then post spelling errors on the web. Ignoring their spelling checker makes it even worse 

4. Motorcyclists who rant about their bikes which have "low miles" on them and the owner will never take them out if there's a chance of them getting wet.

5. Owners of hatch back cars with dinky engines and open pipes weaving in and out of traffic.

6. The bumper sticker "Kids on board" and mommy drives like a lunatic.

7. Software developers who should be baking cookies because they are not very competent at writing code.

8. Supermarkets selling nice red chopmeat with brown older meat concealed in the center.

9. Dozens of signs on the glass at the doctor's office. They never figured out that after two or three notes, most of the notes are unread.

10. Making an appointment at the dentist or doctor and having to wait 45 minutes or more... EVERY TIME! 

OK, sorry one more...

Traffic lights that have the longest wait for the majority of traffic while the other direction with far less traffic gets the bulk of the passage time


----------

